# Memory question



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I am trying to debug some problems with my Tivo that might just be memory related

I look at the Tivoweb Info screen and I see I have

"MemTotal: 13820 kB" (ie about 14Meg)
"MemFree: 672 kB" (ie about 700K)

This is right after a reboot (unplanned)

Is it usual to have so little free memory (compared with the total)? I'll be taking a look tomorrow after some of my daily hacks have run to see if it's gone down any but I'd appreciate some thoughts on other peoples memory usage

Thanks

Phil G


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

My tivo has been up for 20 days and shows this

Memory Statistics:

MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 516 kB


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Smidgen under 10 days uptime here.

MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 132 kB


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Uptime: 1day 3hrs

MemTotal: 13816 kB
MemFree: 132 kB


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 132 kB
Cached: 4584 kB

Doesn't linux use all spare memory for cache anyway?

A minute later the above was:

MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 204 kB
Cached: 4524 kB


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Uptime:	4d 16h

MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 616 kB


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

*TiVo 1*
Uptime 4d 7h 14m 48s 
MemTotal: 13816 kB
MemFree: 128 kB

*TiVo 2*
Uptime 19d 13h 07m 22s 
MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 132 kB


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Uptime	21d 2h 58m 58s

MemTotal: 13816 kB
MemFree: 676 kB
Cached: 3668 kB


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Why are the Uptimes being posted in this thread so short ???

Dont know what mine is because my Tivo is still in original condition although I think the drive is now getting some errors so time to upgrade it.

We had several momentary power blips a couple of days ago when EDF Energy which crashed the main PC everytime, knocked out 2 of three Digiboxes and reset one of three Freeview boxes. My Tivo, miniITX machine and alarm clocks all survived the interuptions without problems.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Mines short because we had a 45 minute power cut on bank holiday Monday.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Mine just got a little confused about ten days ago. He's getting old now, you know  That said, the longest uptime I've had is about 50 days I think.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Uptime	114d 21h 43m 28s 

MemTotal: 13816 kB 
MemFree: 128 kB 
Cached: 2956 kB 

Not bad for a system with a dodgy hard drive. (Of course it will now decide to fall over. I know I'm tempting fate.) 

More to the point, after running Vista MCE on an AMD XP+ 2600 processor with 1Gb of memory, I have decided that I need to upgrade to a faster dual core processor with at least 2GB. You can't help but be impressed with what TiVo achieved with a 50MHz processor and 16Mb of memory!


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

katman said:


> Why are the Uptimes being posted in this thread so short ???


I was messing about with some utilities that, ahem, can't be mentioned here the day before and as part of that I'd needed to reboot; prior to that it had been up for a couple months.

Ian


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Uptime 170d 22h 33m 56s 
MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 148 kB
Cached: 3256 kB


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> Uptime 170d 22h 33m 56s


Now you're just bragging


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

ian_m said:


> Uptime 170d 22h 33m 56s





cwaring said:


> Now you're just bragging


A quick Excel calc reveals the reboot time to be 15/12/2006 12:05pm. I suspect this was me finding out yet again that touching neutral and earth on an isolated circuit whilst rearranging the kitchen mains sockets can cause the RCD trip thus taking out power to all the house sockets.

170days and still haven't completed the kitchen.....


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I upgraded my system board memory from 16m to 32m.

Results Below, make of them what you want???


Memory Statistics:
total: used: free: shared: buffers: cached:
Mem: 30695424 30289920 405504 86913024 7004160 7413760
Swap: 133165056 0 133165056
MemTotal: 29976 kB
MemFree: 396 kB
MemShared: 84876 kB
Buffers: 6840 kB
Cached: 7240 kB
SwapTotal: 130044 kB
SwapFree: 130044 kB


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Did you notice any difference when going frmo 16m to 32m?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

In a word, NO.

But it was a very interesting butt clenching moment.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> a very interesting butt clenching moment.


Eeeeeew! Get that image out of my head!


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

If you hook into your prom to set system memory from 16 to 32, and it is not soldered (surface mount) and working correctly, the system dies and you can not get back into the prom menu to set it back. Bye Bye system board. You have to do a few memory tests in the prom menu to make sure all is ok, before you commit to save the config as 32mb. Quite a achievment when I did it, but no noticable performance increase.

Glad I did it, I bet there are not many 32MB Series 1 UK Tivo's around, great ebay selling point maybe?.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> ... great ebay selling point maybe?.


Not if they read this first...


ColinYounger said:


> Did you notice any difference when going frmo 16m to 32m?





6022tivo said:


> In a word, NO.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Resurecting an old thread...

Got to *Uptime 207d 3h 33m 54s * 

but might have to reboot shortly as I have two items in Now Playing that show as they are still recording and are undeletable.

Using TiVo on screen to delete offers to delete, but still there and TiVoWeb fails with a DeleteError. Nothing in the logs, though I know a reboot usually cures this type of issue.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Never mind that. Is the kitchen finished yet?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

BrianHughes said:


> Never mind that. Is the kitchen finished yet?


Yes, it only took about 18 months start to finish 

Sorted out the only remaining snag the other weekend a 50W downlighter that went off after 5 mins, annoying as above the table. Was an original one fitted 7 years ago when house was built. Removed transformer (eventually) through downlighter hole, crimped in new transformer, worked fine, until after an hour went off again !!!!!  

Finally moved transformer away from downlighter and clear of all the insulation and now works fine, obviously overheating !!! :up:


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Ian_m said:


> Resurecting an old thread...
> 
> Got to *Uptime 207d 3h 33m 54s *


Well after such a long time, issues this weekend... failed to record Jekyll, not in to-do list or recording history though definately was set to record and end-pad log said it added padding to. Whilst looking through the logs on screen TiVo just rebooted (signal -2).

Last daily mail said 210 days, 17 hours, 59 minutes and 11 seconds (at 5 in the morning).


----------

